# BBC Olympic coverage



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

Well this all looks jolly exciting. Although I'm not much of a sports fan I was quite looking forward to seeing how the new digital age would affect coverage, and this looks impressive. I'd have had time to fully test it, except I just landed a job, starting tomorrow.

Looks like TiVo stuff will be working in time then, and I must look out for the Beeb's Android app.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/olympics/18071080


----------

